# H & P for Pysch admissions



## cynthiaj54 (Mar 4, 2008)

When a patient is admitted to behavioral health at the hospital, a family practice or hospitalist does the H & P for the psychiatrist.  How should these be coded? They have been doing consults or 99221-99223.  Most of these are done on healthy young people with no medical problems.  Thanks


----------



## deyoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, for them to code a consult it would have to be because a consult was requested for that Drs advice. In their consult note they would need to state the request, reason, & provide a report of their findings/recommendations. 

It sounds like they should probably be using the 99221-99223 codes. 

Just wondering, because I work in inpatient Psych, why are the Family Physicians and Hospitalists doing the H&Ps for the psych patients instead of the psychiatrists? 

Hope this helps,
Donna


----------



## cynthiaj54 (Mar 4, 2008)

They do use them but they usually aren't the admitting MD and the psychiatrists also use those codes.  In answer to your question on why the psych doctors don't do it - Well ,they want a medical doctor to do the H & P.  I was told at a seminar that they should be doing just a subsequent visit. 99221-99233.  I was wondering what other practices do.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## 1073358 (Jun 6, 2008)

cynthiaj54 said:


> They do use them but they usually aren't the admitting MD and the psychiatrists also use those codes.  In answer to your question on why the psych doctors don't do it - Well ,they want a medical doctor to do the H & P.  I was told at a seminar that they should be doing just a subsequent visit. 99221-99233.  I was wondering what other practices do.  Thanks for your input.



In our hospital, the admit is done by hospitalists who bill the 99221-3. The psychiatrist does a 90801. Hope that helps. Both should NOT be billing the admit codes.One of them will be denied


----------



## JESSHEATH (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there I am looking for some guidance on inpatient psych cases from coders who have some psych experience. I am finding that our psychologists are billing 90801 instead of the admit codes 99221-99223 (which have a higher revenue). Are psychologists suppose to only use the 90801 for that initial inpatient visit or should they be billing an admit code 99221-99223. 

Any advice or input is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 17, 2008)

Psychologists are not privilaged to admit/discharge--a medical or osteopathic doctor must perform those functions.


----------

